# new bow



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i want a new bow its a pick between a diamond and a martan i am going tords the diamonds i heard they are good bows what one would you get


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you shot either of them? I'd go try 'em out and go with whatever feels best.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

no i havent when i get a chance will get to a shop and try them out


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I Just bought the 2008 Diamond Marquis and i love it. It shoots so fast and draws so smoothe. I do agree though, try them both and see which one you like.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

the marquis is a saweet bow super smooth draw and fast. 
if you wanted something a little lighter go with a black ice


----------

